# greatest rivalry in sports



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

just seeing where we stand here
red sox vs yankees


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Yankees


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Yanks


----------



## poohbear (Jun 29, 2007)

evil empire

but the greatest rivalry in sports 
lakers vs. celtics


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Red Sox all the way.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

American sports, Yanks v Red Socks(even though its nothing more than who can spend the most money). Top rival in the sports world, Ii would have to go with Rangers v Celtic, soccer if you didnt know


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> American sports, Yanks v Red Socks(even though its nothing more than who can spend the most money).


It goes back to like 1903. It's more then just spending money.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

For the poll I took the Red Sox, I reside in NY Long Island now and still hate them for greatest sports rivarly, I love Steelers so Steeler/Browns, Steelers/Eagles and as a Notre Dame fan I cannot forget the Dame/Michigan hate...


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

You knwo i used to care about these games. But really its become a pissing contest.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Red Sox never win, so Yankees.
So many great sporting rivalries. Im biased but here is my top 5.
1. "Ashes" cricket, Australia vs England.
2. "State of Origin" Rugby League, New South Wales vs Queensland.
3. Bledisloe Cup Rugby, Australia vs New Zealand
4. England vs Argentina, Soccer.
5. Rangers vs Celtic / Inter vs AC Milan / Man U vs Chelsea


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

RushFan said:


> Red Sox never win, so Yankees.
> So many great sporting rivalries. Im biased but here is my top 5.
> 1. "Ashes" cricket, Australia vs England.
> 2. "State of Origin" Rugby League, New South Wales vs Queensland.
> ...


Fixed 

There are far bigger rivalries in sport than Red Sox/Yankees, but for the sake of the thread, I'll go with Yankees. Red Sox are only just beginning to even the playing field.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

poohbear said:


> but the greatest rivalry in sports
> lakers vs. celtics



I agree. Voted for the Red Sox because I support all of the New England teams.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

GMW said:


> It goes back to like 1903. It's more then just spending money.


Rangers/Celtic have played each other since 1888 and the Yanks/Sox rivalry comes no where close to comparing. There are so many more aspects to that rivalry then just the sport.


----------



## doburg717 (Apr 25, 2008)

RushFan said:


> Red Sox never win, so Yankees.
> So many great sporting rivalries. Im biased but here is my top 5.
> 1. "Ashes" cricket, Australia vs England.
> 2. "State of Origin" Rugby League, New South Wales vs Queensland.
> 3. Bledisloe Cup Rugby, Australia vs New Zealand


spot on, state of origin would be number 1 and bledisloe n2 though as the ashes arent really competitiive very often, thanks to us having the greatest sportsman ever shane warne so it mite change abit (if the IPL doesnt kill test cricket first)

BTW WAR NSW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WAR BIG WILLIE


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Totally and completely biased:

Tie for 1st(in football):
Texas Longhorns v. Oklahoma Sooners 
Texas Longhorns v. Texas A&M Aggies


Army/Navy is also sweet to watch every year.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Rangers / Celtic rivalry is pretty fierce but I would also say Liverpool Everton and Tottenham Arsenal are big.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

RushFan said:


> Red Sox never win, so Yankees.
> So many great sporting rivalries. Im biased but here is my top 5.
> 1. "Ashes" cricket, Australia vs England.
> 2. "State of Origin" Rugby League, New South Wales vs Queensland.
> ...


You can't say Red Sox never win when they are 2nd in the division right now, only down 1.5 games, while the Yankees are last and down 5 games. 

I agree with you about the Rugby and soccer rivalries. Those are some of the greatest ones in sports.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

any one would happen to know, were to go to watch aussie rules, or rubgy online?


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Bo Soxs


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

You forgots Chivas (Guadalajara) vs America!!!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> any one would happen to know, were to go to watch aussie rules, or rubgy online?


Used to be on Foxsportsnet. Now you can catch it on Setanta



Ebc_Kyle said:


> You forgots Chivas (Guadalajara) vs America!!!


Good F*ckin call!


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

or Boca v River


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

doburg717 said:


> spot on, state of origin would be number 1 and bledisloe n2 though as the ashes arent really competitiive very often, thanks to us having the greatest sportsman ever shane warne so it mite change abit (if the IPL doesnt kill test cricket first)
> 
> BTW WAR NSW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> WAR BIG WILLIE


Yeah i agree State of Origin number 1 there.

I agree go NSW but this year may not end well for us. QLD have an elite team and we are a bit lower then normal.



ZeroPRIDE said:


> or Boca v River


Defiantly a massive one but i would say it's more the rivalry of the fans and not as much the teams.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Who doesn't love a good ole soccer riot?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

MLS said:


> Who doesn't love a good ole soccer riot?


soccer riots are some of the best fights at sports. Bench clearing baseball fights and hockey fights don't even come close to soccer riots. I can't think of any other sport that has the types of fights at them that soccer games do. Rugby might but i'm not really sure because I don't watch it alot.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

i dont like soccer riots cuz if gives people a reason to hate the great sport here in the US. Even though there have been riots here in the US for other sports


----------



## doburg717 (Apr 25, 2008)

im suprised some of you even know what the rugby codes are let alone afl. Finnaly got bored of watchin a lil girls sport in nfl?

i actualy think NSW will beat QLD, no lockyer is huge and i believe we have a better foward pack and thats what will decide the game, plus our backline is serverly unerated Gas used to be he golden boy and cooper has great defence an brett stewart is severly underated

btw 1. rugby union
2. rugby league
3. afl


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

mjbish23 said:


> soccer riots are some of the best fights at sports. Bench clearing baseball fights and hockey fights don't even come close to soccer riots. I can't think of any other sport that has the types of fights at them that soccer games do. Rugby might but i'm not really sure because I don't watch it alot.


i can't even think of another sport where the fans take the fighting onto the streets. just the other week rangers fans came into manchester for the eufa cup final, there were about 150,000 fans in total. the streets were blitzed with fans, I've never seen so many blue shirts in one place before. rangers ended up losing the game 2 - 0 and all hell broke lose. you should have seen thee city centre the next day, the streets were soaked with beer and piss. i was knee deep in empty beer cans and unconscious ranger fans.

heres a vid i found on youtube showing some of it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJo-2S-EV10&feature=related 


and the top 3 rivalries in sports are

1. manchester united vs manchester city
2. manchester united vs liverpool
3. manchester united vs arsenal


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

looney liam said:


> i can't even think of another sport where the fans take the fighting onto the streets. just the other week rangers fans came into manchester for the eufa cup final, there were about 150,000 fans in total. the streets were blitzed with fans, I've never seen so many blue shirts in one place before. rangers ended up losing the game 2 - 0 and all hell broke lose. you should have seen thee city centre the next day, the streets were soaked with beer and piss. i was knee deep in empty beer cans and unconscious ranger fans.
> 
> heres a vid i found on youtube showing some of it
> 
> ...


That sounds crazy and that video didn't look that bad but i'm sure it was a lot worse then what it showed.

I've played soccer for like 14 years and i'm 19 so i've been playing almost all my life. I'm a huge fan and i've always wanted to go to England to see a game. They seem so much more intense there then they are around here in the U.S. I think it would be awesome to go to a game in Europe.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

The only other sport where I have seen the riot spill into the street is hockey and that's only when a Canadian team either wins or loses a big game.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

I don't know who said it, but they mentioned US fans not liking soccer, and I couldn't agree more. Soccer is such a great sport, and there's so many americans that don't like it, probably because the US doesn't dominate it.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Ebc_Kyle said:


> I don't know who said it, but they mentioned US fans not liking soccer, and I couldn't agree more. Soccer is such a great sport, and there's so many americans that don't like it, probably because the US doesn't dominate it.



I grew up in Texas where football is king but my favorite sport is actually lacrosse but I love soccer as well. I really think the World Cup is one the absolute best tournaments in the world. I got to go see the Brazil-Netherlands quarterfinal game in 1994 in Dallas and it was one of the best sporting events I've ever been to. 3-2 Brazil back when Bebeto and Romario were two of the best forwards and connected on a sweet one touch goal. The last World Cup killed me as the U.S. did so poorly- :sad01: - oh well at least we tied the champs.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Ebc_Kyle said:


> I don't know who said it, but they mentioned US fans not liking soccer, and I couldn't agree more. Soccer is such a great sport, and there's so many americans that don't like it, probably because the US doesn't dominate it.


The reason I think that the US doesn't like soccer is becuase we are a nation that wants instant gratification and soccer doesn't really give that. To score a goal involves a build up that most people in the states don't want to wait on. Instead they would rather see a homerun because it's instant and there is no real build up, it just kind of happens.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Roy Keane vs Patrick Viera

Biggest rivalry in sports.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

MLS said:


> The reason I think that the US doesn't like soccer is becuase we are a nation that wants instant gratification and soccer doesn't really give that. To score a goal involves a build up that most people in the states don't want to wait on. Instead they would rather see a homerun because it's instant and there is no real build up, it just kind of happens.


Very true but a Goal really MEANS somthing which people dont seem to under stand. Plus i think the are a TON of soccer fans in the US but are to "proud" to go watch a MLS game. Cuz it underneath them. Could also argue its MLS fault for the VERY shitty rules way back in 96 and turned ALOT of people off and now dont give it a second thought. 

On a side note any one eles going to watch USA V England?


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> Very true but a Goal really MEANS somthing which people dont seem to under stand. Plus i think the are a TON of soccer fans in the US but are to "proud" to go watch a MLS game. Cuz it underneath them. Could also argue its MLS fault for the VERY shitty rules way back in 96 and turned ALOT of people off and now dont give it a second thought.
> 
> On a side note any one eles going to watch USA V England?


I'll be watching it. I also watch mls games because they are on frequently and now they have some pretty good young talent.

Sidenote: Just so everyone know my username doesn't have anything to do with soccer


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

On frequently? must be nice. I have to pay to get MLSnet.tv or somthing to get my soccer fix.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Look, I don't want to be a dick or anythng, but I kind of don't like USA's style of play, nothing against the country, just don't really like their style.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

nevrsummr13 said:


> just seeing where we stand here
> red sox vs yankees



In North America maybe, but in the world?? I think not. When it comes to rivalries, football (soccer) has it down to a fine art. Hear are the top rivalries that I can think of.

English/Scottish

Man Utd Vs Liverpool
Man Utd Vs Arsenal
Arsenal Vs Spurs
Celtic Vs Rangers

Europe:
Barcelona Vs Real Madrid
Inter Milan Vs AC Milan
Lazio Vs Roma
Dinamo Zagreb Vs Hajduk Split
Fenerbahce Vs Galatasaray


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Look, I don't want to be a dick or anythng, but I kind of don't like USA's style of play, nothing against the country, just don't really like their style.


I don't blame you. It's weird though because the younger national teams all play a different style then what the national team plays.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

MLS said:


> I don't blame you. It's weird though because the younger national teams all play a different style then what the national team plays.


Thats very true, the U-20's play some good good football. I just never really liked the seniors.


----------



## doburg717 (Apr 25, 2008)

id say a large part of people not appreciating soccer isnt to do with instant gratification ect but simply people love what they grew up with, i grew up playing rugby , not really grew up but played till last year at 17 now i need a shouler reco but i plan on playin by under 20's again
(it goes under 18 then under 20 btw) but anyway i watch rugby, my mates who grew up playing afl watch more afl. i actualy watch all three codes and most of my mates watch at least 2.

i dont like soccer for alot of reasons, really it isnt exiting, the diving ect really pisses me off, if someone does that in rugby they get put all over papers and tv for bein a little bitch. Also there isnt the same meaning for it, in league theres huge rivalries between NSW and QLD and in union NZ and Aus, wereas all the meaning is overseas in soccer and not relateable to me
plus finnaly its a lil girls sport


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm probably being biased but based on trouble on and off the pitch in recent years the biggest rivalry in english football has been Villa Blues (Aston Villa and Birmingham City). Just because we're not competing for trophies it gets overlooked but both sets of supporters and even some of the players (Mellberg) really hated each other.

Other than that, in Britain Celtic Rangers is still pretty intense considering they've been playing each other 4-5 times a year for god knows how long.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh thats a good one. Mellberg's always getting in trouble in those games.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Bazza89 said:


> I'm probably being biased but based on trouble on and off the pitch in recent years the biggest rivalry in english football has been Villa Blues (Aston Villa and Birmingham City). Just because we're not competing for trophies it gets overlooked but both sets of supporters and even some of the players (Mellberg) really hated each other.
> 
> Other than that, in Britain Celtic Rangers is still pretty intense considering they've been playing each other 4-5 times a year for god knows how long.


Also Tottenham Vs Arsenal.

But as for Villa Vs Blues we all know who is obviously way better, Aston Villa.:thumb02:


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Judoka said:


> Also Tottenham Vs Arsenal.
> 
> But as for Villa Vs Blues we all know who is obviously way better, Aston Villa.:thumb02:


Goes without saying.:thumb02:

West Ham - Millwall is pretty intense too.


----------



## doburg717 (Apr 25, 2008)

Bazza89 said:


> Goes without saying.:thumb02:
> 
> West Ham - Millwall is pretty intense too.


all i know about that is from Green street hooligans, good movie actualy, plus now i love blowing pretty bubbles


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

doburg717 said:


> all i know about that is from Green street hooligans, good movie actualy, plus now i love blowing pretty bubbles


If you liked that yu should watch "The Firm". Not the tom Cruise lawyer flick. It stars Gary Oldman in full on psycho mode about a hooligan ganag know as funnily enough The Firm. Awesome.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Newcastle v Sunderland is a Huge rivalry but you have live in the area to get really how much it means. There are riots every time we play each other.

Going to watch England v USA now to watch us stuff the yanks lol.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

FunkYou said:


> If you liked that yu should watch "The Firm". Not the tom Cruise lawyer flick. It stars Gary Oldman in full on psycho mode about a hooligan ganag know as funnily enough The Firm. Awesome.


Yeah the Firms a top film that gets overlooked due to the new hooligan films which don't stand the test of time half as well as the Firm does. Gary Oldmans quality as well.
:thumbsup:


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Bazza89 said:


> Yeah the Firms a top film that gets overlooked due to the new hooligan films which don't stand the test of time half as well as the Firm does. Gary Oldmans quality as well.
> :thumbsup:


The only one that even comes close is ID but even that is not that close.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Football Factory is best Hooligan film out IMO. 

I didnt really like Green street all that much especially compare to football factory, the firm and i.d. are good films as well.

British gangster and hooligan films are the best films around, like Snatch and lock stock, they are top class films.


----------



## doburg717 (Apr 25, 2008)

ive seen a few of those movies. GSH was a huge shock to not be gay as elijah wood was in it


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Auburn vs. Alabama
Auburn vs. Georgia

No fiercer games out there

I went with the Yankees btw.


----------

